# Quesadillas



## Erik (Nov 10, 2004)

I know a lot of people like to make a lot of different varieties of quesadillas. I like to make mine with with leftover marinara, provelone/mozzarella mix,  diced Italian rope sausage, and carmelized onions.

What do you like???


----------



## merstarr (Nov 10, 2004)

I love quesadillas. Here are two of my favorite fillings:

Sauteed onions, garlic, roasted red peppers, mushroooms, and black beans, topped with extra sharp cheddar.

Black beans, salsa, canned green chiles, sliced black olives, chopped onion, cumin powder, with Monterey jack or extra sharp cheddar.


----------



## Ardge (Nov 10, 2004)

Diced, COOKED chicken, that cheese with the dog name Chichichichiauaha or something, jalapeno slices, black olives, and a dash of Cajun seasoning.

ROCK OUT!

What's up Erik?  You diggin this place?

RJ


----------



## tweedee (Nov 10, 2004)

I've always made mine with just plain monterey jack, grated  and the whole thing fried in a little butter for more flavor.

But yours sound good and I'll have to try them in the future.


----------



## Erik (Nov 10, 2004)

Ardge said:
			
		

> Diced, COOKED chicken, that cheese with the dog name Chichichichiauaha or something, jalapeno slices, black olives, and a dash of Cajun seasoning.
> 
> ROCK OUT!
> 
> ...


Think i' m gonna like it here... 8)


----------



## Audeo (Nov 10, 2004)

Quesadillas are a favorite around here.  Similar to merstar's, our typical filling is sauteed onions, garlic, mushrooms, sun-dried tomatoes and spinach with pepper jack cheese. 

I'll also use leftover grilled chicken with black beans, salsa, a tad of guacamole and monterey jack.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 10, 2004)

Usually it's whatever is in the fridge but I especially enjoy:

Brie with leftover rotisserie chicken and pears

Colby jack cheese and salsa (and sometimes whatever else we have around--chicken, grilled veggies, sour cream...)


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 10, 2004)

grilled shrimp, asadero cheese [or that bag of mixed Mexican shredded] with avocado and pico tossed on at the very last minute!
My real favorite with these wonderful fresh homemade tortillas - butter and a sprinkle of coarse salt!!!  that's all a good tortilla needs!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that what they are made with is tortillas?  I ate them in restaurant but could not figure what the dough was.  What brand do you like?  I am sure that makes difference also.  Thanks


----------



## debthecook (Nov 10, 2004)

Jack Cheese and Jalapenos, with Guacamole on the side.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2004)

srambled eggs, sliced avocado, and shredded jack cheese. splash of salsa.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 10, 2004)

Is that what they are made with is tortillas?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2004)

that's what I make them with.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 10, 2004)

Mudbug, you prefer certain brand or just any kind?  I think they are kind of heated on a grill, is this right?  Have to read the posts again.  I forgot.  Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Nov 10, 2004)

No particular brand, just use the flour ones instead of the corn ones.  They are more pliable and suitable for folding after you've added the other stuff.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 10, 2004)

Use the softest ones you can find - bending the packs on the shelf if they are shiny and stiff don't even bother...I'm lucky to be in tortilla heaven - even the fresh corn ones make a pretty good quesadilla!!!  Our biggest grocery store makes fresh tortillas all afternoon and theirs are the best, but if I couldn't get there, I'd get Mission brand.  I make mine flat - blister 2 tortillas, then layer ingredients on the bottom one, put the other on top and flip like a grilled cheese - cut into wedges....now I'm hungry for quesadillas - maybe tomorrow!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks, I learn something different all the time and like you said makes one hungry and I just fixed scrambled eggs with cheese.  Doesn't seem too appealing right now but I got my man Ray Charles to listen to.  Love that man.  He will be surely missed.  All these years and now I feel like I am starting to live the life I always wanted.  Strange how it works.  I am thankful I did get to live it.  Have peace, love and something to eat.  I am blessed and I know you are all part of it.  Big thank you!  I surely will let you know if mine taste as good as all of yours.


----------



## QSis (Nov 18, 2004)

Deb the cook - 

Do you use pickled or fresh jalapenos?

Lee


----------



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

Pickled. I have not used fresh jalapeno in a while but I have had it with fresh jalapeno, it give the meal some crunch.


----------

